# medina lake walleye



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

caught a RARE walleye at medina lake using a cut up gill...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Where is this?


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Off Rt. 18 in Medina, a little west of I-71. Just Google search Medina Lake, or Lake Medina.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> PM if you want exact location and set up.


You're going to be a very popular guy this morning. Hope your inbox is empty.

How many walleye did you pull in?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, I think I know where it is then. The gravel path behind the shopping center?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice find!!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> You're going to be a very popular guy this morning. Hope your inbox is empty.


No need. A picture tells a thousand words (or inbox messages). Only two places on the lake where the rocks end and the brush (private shoreline) begins. One would be over your right shoulder, so this one is near.........

Good to see an indication that some 'eyes are still in there. I mostly catch bluegill (small), perch (smaller), and a few bass in there. A 21 inch 'eye means that Medina (or someone else) must have stocked some in there recently. The only stocking that I recall for 'eyes were many years ago, and most of them would be gone by now.


----------



## CraigJC (Jun 26, 2007)

Great to see Medina Lake has such nice fish. Used to fish there many years ago with my dad, and never caught anything. Used to see 2 or 3 nice fish following my spinnerbait right up to the shore, but no bites. Based on the shape, they were probably Eyes. I'd love to go back there and actually catch some fish (I typically fish for LM, so I miss out on the bluegill catch)!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a picture????
I cannot see any photoshop/photobucket pictures or links that go to a server storage site for pictures.
If the poster doesn't indicate there is a picture in their post, I have no idea.
Now if the picture is in their photogallery and the poster uses the picture icon on the top, that's another story.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

This has me curious. According to my Northern Ohio Fishing Maps book, which is from 2000, the City of Medina stopped the stocking agreement with the State in 1980. So, for 'eyes to be there now, either a) there's natural reproduction. b) Since Medina County took it over there's been stocking. c) Lil Walleyes are making it up the Rocky into the lake. d) I'm totally full of crap!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

mike003 said:


> This has me curious. According to my Northern Ohio Fishing Maps book, which is from 2000, the City of Medina stopped the stocking agreement with the State in 1980. So, for 'eyes to be there now, either a) there's natural reproduction. b) Since Medina County took it over there's been stocking. c) Lil Walleyes are making it up the Rocky into the lake. d) I'm totally full of crap!


I vote "D".

(just kidding)

Has to be Medina or someone else dropping some eyes in there. I caught them in there around the 1980 timeframe, then gave up fishing there a bit afterward (concentrated on Ladue eyes). The creek around the south/west side used to get some trout after a good rain when the medina trout hatchery was stocking upstream (now closed). Even if walleye decided to make the 25+ mile run upstream, they would have trouble jumping from the creek to the lake.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's OK. I voted "D" too.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

haha now we'll never have the place to ourselves again.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

another great place to fish down the drain. you better just quit working so you can get "your" spot 5 days a week


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

no reason to jump on the guy for giving away a spot. He said he caught 10 or so this year. If he's going out 3-5 times a week, it's not exactly a walleye hot bed.... 

Give him a break. Nice fish. I'll tell you from experience, don't mention any exact locations.

ps. that's quite the pinch you got in there!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

its not about the spot exactly. ive never even fished for walleye...its just the fact that bigcatjoe tried to be nice and help him out and show him a lake that we've been fishing for atleast 4 years with little to no pressure and then he comes on here acting like he found it and that he knows everything about the lake, set ups to use, etc...


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

sweeeet! ill be there with the boat downrigging tomorrow!! ha just kidn. lightn up guys, hes just sharing some info. nice catch dude!


----------



## ilovebeer (Jun 13, 2009)

bigcats28 said:


> its not about the spot exactly. ive never even fished for walleye...its just the fact that bigcatjoe tried to be nice and help him out and show him a lake that we've been fishing for atleast 4 years with little to no pressure and then he comes on here acting like he found it and that he knows everything about the lake, set ups to use, etc...


I thought this site and these forums were meant for giving advice and helping fisherman. Guess I was wrong. Nice walleye dude!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

ilovebeer said:


> I thought this site and these forums were meant for giving advice and helping fisherman. Guess I was wrong. Nice walleye dude!


you're exactly right, this site is meant to give advice and help others but not to give away spots like its candy. i know its not a walleye hot spot like said before but it is a great spot for other species on an easily accessible body of water that hardly anyone fishes...its hard to find that anywhere in Ohio.


----------



## ilovebeer (Jun 13, 2009)

I think more people than you know, know about that spot. Some people found it way before he showed his pic. Is it really that serious?? It's just fishing.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

this is way out of hand. lock 'er down boys. haha


----------



## smittyipa (Dec 14, 2008)

I have hit Medina a couple of times in the past couple of weeks, usually after bass, but after this post I thought I would give the walleye a shot last night. 

I got bored with not catching walleye so I started trying for bass again and was glad I did. I ended up with four, two that were about 11", one about two pounds, and one about 2.5 or 3 pounds. All fish were caught on 5" watermellon Yum Dingers. 

I also caught a bunch of different sunfish with a small tube jig. They weren't very big but still fun on an ultra light and two pound test.

I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of fish I am seeing all over the place that chase your lures and travel in small schools. They look to be about 9" or 10" and have a very forked tail. They remind me of the shape of a shad but they are so fast I can't get a good look at them. Good luck to everyone and I would like to say that I appreciate detailed reports.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice fish better be grizzly or cope in you rmouth none of that ***** skoal chew what you get it on just wondering


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> nice fish better be grizzly or cope in you rmouth none of that ***** skoal chew what you get it on just wondering


from one boxer to another, dissing on skoal. not cool. I do skoal. All the hip old retired amat. boxers do skoal. lol


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

got it on a cut up gill, off the bottom, and it was grizz wintergreen long cut of course lol Been there the past couple nights and have had no luck besides gills, and small perch. It is shad you are seeing with the forked tail.


----------



## ilovebeer (Jun 13, 2009)

kprice said:


> got it on a cut up gill, off the bottom, and it was grizz wintergreen long cut of course lol been there the past couple nights and have had no luck besides gills, and small perch. It is shad you are seeing with the forked tail.


long cut wintergreen is the way to go


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2005)

I caught a Fish Ohio crappie out of Medina in 1986. Back then there were channel cat and smallmouth in there as well.


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

where would i park the truck at if i wanted to fish it


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2005)

There's an entrance right off of SR 18.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree, it's not a good idea to post the exact spot that you caught fish on this forum. I was out there at "the spot" on Tuesday since I had the day off. There were 3 other people fishing close to "the spot". I got there at 7:30am and the others showed up later. I did not catch any walleye. I was using crawlers on the bottom. Kept having the bait stolen by little gills. Finally gave up on crawlers and started casting some little gills under a bobber. Had one bass hit. It ran off 30 yards of line before I tried to set the hook. It was a clean miss! So, for the whole morning I caught only some little gills. I have caught one walleye there in the past while casting a jig for bass. It was only 12". Saw a guy in a float tube fishing out there. Would love to cruise the bays across the embankment with a float tub. Lots more structure on the other side, but the whole shore is on private property.


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

well if i would go out there and fish i wouldnt keep any thing i just fish for the sport, i understand that people dont like to give up there spot but there are people like me that fish for the sport and just put them back i dont see nothing wrong with members on this site trading info and im sorry that some of the memebers feel this way about there "spot"


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Been fishing the "spot" for years. I was out tuesday with two buddies. Usually have the place all to ourselves. That was probably us.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

obviously its not "our spot" because it is public water but it felt like it because we never had to fish with crowds there. sorry i made a big deal outta nothing, wish all you guys luck every time you go out no matter where you fish.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

bigcatjoe - don't think it was you out there. I left by 9:30am. 

I'm just saying that I'd never give up a "spot", especially a shore fishing one cause they are so hard to find, and we are in an urban area with a lot of fishing pressure. Would hate to have my next trip ruined by someone fishing in my "spot". I realize that they are public lakes, but I go out to catch fish. I have a limited amount of free time to fish. Now, I'm not going to fight someone or try and cast across their line, but I'd still be pissed, so I'm not giving out any "spots".


----------



## Pinmin (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello! I want to say Nice Walleye! I have taken a boat to medina and trolled crawler harnesses and jigged minnows. Caught nothing on the troll but a crawler under a bobber produced some hefty bass!! a bunch of warmouth's, perch, a rock bass that was 12" but all in all it wasn't worth carrying the boat and gear, might be though if walleye are around


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

bigcats28 said:


> obviously its not "our spot" because it is public water but it felt like it because we never had to fish with crowds there. sorry i made a big deal outta nothing, wish all you guys luck every time you go out no matter where you fish.


Its not nothing.. I agree with what your saying. But clear things up with the person you take before hand to make sure you spot will never get crowded.
I know the spot personally. I am sure a lot of people do.. But its really not worth the 10 minute drive for me to be honest..


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

bopperattacker said:


> no reason to jump on the guy for giving away a spot. He said he caught 10 or so this year. If he's going out 3-5 times a week, it's not exactly a walleye hot bed....
> 
> Give him a break. Nice fish. I'll tell you from experience, don't mention any exact locations.
> 
> ps. that's quite the pinch you got in there!



i dont know if this hellps out at all. just getting to that lake it feels like you have to climb mt. everst props to that guy for just getting there


----------



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

Drove by there a few times...didn't realize there were any walley in that lake.


----------

